# Adding More Moore's



## okiron (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, with me adding a countdown on my Facebook and Rosie making her thread, it's about time I made my blog about my tiny compared to some but still growing zoo.

Right now the Moore's consist of me, my boyfriend Errik (who's not technically a Moore), my 2 cats Dahmer and Kayden and my 2 buns Lumi and Princess. On December 19th, a blue buck and a golden fawn doe flemmies will be joining the family! And you guessed it, they're from the same litter as Rosie's Teeny  

Rosie took pictures of my babies for me, at the moment they are Chubbs and Lilith. Might change once we meet them but those were the first 2 names that popped into our heads.


----------



## myLoki (Nov 25, 2007)

AHHHH! I'm insanely jealous! They are so adorable! I can't wait to see them grow up. :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:



t.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

What cuties! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 26, 2007)

Omg! Im in love with the blue!

Soooo handsome!!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 26, 2007)

How freakin adorable! Can't wait for more pics!


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 26, 2007)

YAYY!! Love the names, and what sweethearts!!

I have a couple more pics of them, but they're with them in with their litter...

Here's your golden fawn sweetheart two weeks ago (same day I took Teeny's first picture...and you can see his little nose in the background, hehe!):






And here's the whole litter (not sure which one is your blue, but your fawn is the fawn on the left):











And here she is with Mama:











I'm sorry I didn't get more pictures of them for ya, Sweetie...but I'm happy that you loved the ones I did!


----------



## okiron (Nov 26, 2007)

So much love to you Rosie for taking those pictures.

I came home tonight and of course the first thing I did was a head count. Lumi was missing...until I heard something in the closet but both cats were on the bed. Silly Lumi managed to use some boxes to climb on to my shelf that's 3 feet off the ground and was hiding in my clothes. Sorry the flash is strong on Errik's camera so everything about her is white.






Then she got down and went under my TV stand, which I emptied out my dvds and cds so she had some cool place to hide during the day.






Can anyone tell me what kind of bun she is? I never did find out and can't figure it out on my own. I figure her for a mutt of some kind.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 26, 2007)

Aww...she's SO CUTE!!!

You should try asking about her breed in the Rabbitry section. I'd be interested to know, myself...she's GORGEOUS!


----------



## okiron (Nov 28, 2007)

Well yesterday was a hoot. Earlier last week we went to Feed Store #1, which turned out to be a office of sorts and not a store. Yesterday we went to Feed Store #2 that was recommended to me by a friend and it was a disaster! All their hay was yellow and dead looking. In no way was I going to give my buns that. I rather buy them from Target which was cheaper and fresher looking...or at least ALIVE! We tried stopping by Feed Store #3 and just couldn't find the **** place.

Thankfully Rosie as always is so nice and helpful, she'll be helping me with getting fresh hay for my buns and pellets for my flemmies till I could figure out where to buy all this close to me.

Now for some pictures! Lol, this is Princess, which she never gets called because I can't stand overly cute prissy names, but her personality just screams it out so I ended up naming her that. Had to semi keep the door closed because Lumi was still out and about. Princess + any other buns = Rina trying to pull a vice grip apart. She's a polish, unknown age.






And here's Dahmer, being teased by me with a string of floss 






Last but not least, Kayden trying to look sexy


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 28, 2007)

Aww...I sympathize about finding feed places...it took us SO LONG to find the places we've found...and the things we buy are kinds scattered between the three places we have near us. :?

But...my offer will always stand, even if you find yourself having to use us to transport things to you. I truly truly don't mind in the least!  I love being able to help!! 

Wow...Princess is a BEAUTY!!

And I LOVE Dahmer's coloring...what a cutie!

And oh boy, Kayden sure does have that GQ pose down!! What a handsome boy! 

Love your babies...what wonderful sweeties! :inlove:


----------



## binkies (Nov 28, 2007)

It really is hard to find decent feed stores. In my area all the hay looks like straw. I'm so lucky to have a friend grow their own timothy and give me bales.


----------



## okiron (Nov 30, 2007)

18 more days till Chubbs and Lilith comes hometo me and Teeny, Velveteen and Cuddles goes homes to Rosie! And of course 18 more days till I actually get to meet Rosie face to face :shock:

I'll be rearranging my room today and packing unneeded things into storage to make room for everyone. Still have no idea how I'm going to do it so wish me luck. I made a NIC pen in the closet for Lumi and she is hating it! She is a free roaming bun all around so I must make my room bunny friendly. I've tried putting cord covers on my cords and that just made her attack the thing. 20 billion toys and she goes for my cell phone charger :grumpy:Oh wells, I should buy stock for Target with the amount of celly chargers I'm buying from them


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 30, 2007)

I am so completely jealous of you guys!

1. You get to get flemmies

2. You get to watch each other's grow up and they are siblings!

Wahhhhhh



Ok, they are adorable and I love them too but I'm still mad! ....... 

yeah.... mad..... LOL!


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 30, 2007)

Hehe! I'm getting excited!! I can't wait to move and have everybunny home!!!

And Bo B...don't be jealous...get yer own! Hehe...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 30, 2007)

I would be homeless cause I'd be thrown out with my bunnies by hubby LOL!


----------



## okiron (Nov 30, 2007)

Nu uh! I'd take you in :biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 30, 2007)

*okiron wrote: *


> Nu uh! I'd take you in :biggrin2:



Yep! Here, too!


----------



## okiron (Dec 3, 2007)

Well no pictures today...Errik's digital camera kinda got lost in the sea of my room. Slowly cleaning it...took 30 minutes just for a 5x5 section thanks to Princess' pee spilling over and Lumi wanting to pee next to Princess' cage. Double pee!

14 more days till the buns come home!!!!

I can't wait!!! Sooooo excited. Laura has a [ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=QSpCQeDg0uI]video clip[/ame] of the litter on YouTube. That's Teeny and Lilith up front! I'm pretty sure the one on the left is Teeny while the one on the right is Lilith but can't be too certain. Not sure which one is Chubbs. They're all so adorable! Can't wait to get them home.

*goes back to cleaning*


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 3, 2007)

WOOHOO!! What an adorable video...and what adorable babies we have, if I do say so myself! Hehe...

Now...get back to cleaning, Lady! LOL!


----------



## okiron (Dec 4, 2007)

Cleaning got a little side tracked...and...Rina got herself in a little...um...yeah :innocent

Let's just say...Rina might have more additions to the family than originally planned :whistling














 Say hello to Bobby, Vinci and Spud, names will probably be changed upon arrival depending on how responsive they are to their names. But yeah...I didn't do nothing :nod

On another note, I found a vet that is not VCA (which I hate), takes Care Credit (medical credit card), is close enough for me to get to (10 miles!) and sees cats, rabbits AND rats! That was a lot of cross referencing on a bunch of different lists to figure that out. Now I must call them to recheck my data. Princess needs to be spayed and Kayden needs to be neutered before I move.

All Creatures Care Cottage Veterinary Hospital
Dr. David Chapman

1912 Harbor Blvd.
Costa Mesa CA
92627 United States

Tel: 949-642-7151
Fax: 949-642-1024


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh my gosh...how could you NOT love those faces...I hope you wind up adding them to the family! They are ADORABLE!!

:inlove:


----------



## okiron (Dec 5, 2007)

It's my 21st birthday!!!!! *parties*

Well..no party, must go to bed now, work in the morning :biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 5, 2007)

YAYY!! *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GIRL!!* TIME TO *CELEBRATE*!!

Wait, yeah...sleep...wait, what's that?! LOL...


----------



## okiron (Dec 6, 2007)

Well my birthday was a hoot! I was an 1.5 hours late for work because I didn't wake up to my alarm clock. I got hot chocolate and chocolates from 2 of my coworkers. My store manager bought me a king size rice crispie treat, put candles in it and all the managers sang happy birthday to me. Sadly my work day ended me with losing $40 (it fell out of my pocket)

After work I went to my brothers' house and got bombarded with presents. Got $50 gift card to Albertsons (grocery store), $5 to Starbucks, $30-60 (not sure) to Disneyland (which I'm going on Friday and Tuesday), and a movie ticket (which I'm using tonight).

After I left their house I went to the Block of Orange and got to see ROSIE AND DANNY!!!!! Rosie is so beautiful which I knew but her pictures do NOT do her justice. They're both so wonderful people!!! They got me chocolates and a 25 gallon tub of HAY!!!!!! *does a jig* Ohhh fresh, wonderful hay....:biggrin2: We went to TGIFridays and saw Dan in Real Life. I had a fantastic time Rosie, thank you so much and thank Danny again for me. My birthday was fantastic thanks to you guys. Can't wait to see you again on the 18th! *pictures whenever Rosie gets around to them* 

So tonight my friends from work are taking me to Dave and Buster's to get drunk, Errik's taking me to see The Golden Compass afterwards, tomorrow me and Errik are going to Disneyland and on Saturday my brothers' are taking me out for dinner. And I don't have work till Monday 

Oh the best part? My store manager woke me up an hour ago saying they found my $40 :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 6, 2007)

PICTURES!! 

Quick little note about Okiron's presents...not only was yesterday her 21st birthday, but it was also Repeal Day, which is when the lifing of Prohibition is celebrated, so I thought it was MORE than necessary to give her some alcohol-filled chocolates, hehe!







And our touristy photo, hehe!






Okiron's birthday gifts from us...











SOMEbody graffitti'd our car...hmm...wonder who THAT could've been...lol!!






I can't choose between these two, so I'll post both...hehe!











And here's okiron's love, Errik...






We had SOOO much fun, too...and okiron...pictures don't do your beauty justice either, Sweetie. It was such a joy meeting you guys, and seeing your love for each other...and to spend so much time with you guys...what a treat!

Love to you both!

Rosie*


----------



## Roxie (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey Okiron! Your babies are beutiful! I go to a really great feed store in newport beach! We get huge things of carefresh, pellets, and hay. PM me if you would like more info!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 6, 2007)

Okiron...I showed Em your picture, and she said, "WOW!!! She's PRETTY!!!"


----------



## okiron (Dec 6, 2007)

Roxie pming you now

Aww thanks Emily! I think you're a cute gal yourself 

Now leaving to hopefully not get too drunk so I could enjoy the movie tonight hehe.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 6, 2007)

Hehe...HAVE FUN!! 

:toast:opcorn2


----------



## Roxie (Dec 6, 2007)

PMed you okiron! I made a mistake. My feed store is actully in costa mesa.
Have fun tonight!



Hehe jk!


----------



## okiron (Dec 15, 2007)

Well..sorry bout the lack of pictures lately. Been uber busy with things. I'm helping with the setup of a new Walgreens and I'm working my butt off. 6 day work weeks for the win! Will have TONS by the end of this week. Mostly my new flemmies and ratties...but my loveable crew as well :biggrin2:

Let's see....Lilith and Chubbs comes home on Tuesday!!!! <3 Can't wait. I work in the morning, and right after work Errik and I are driving straight up to Glendale to Laura's rabbitry and meeting up with Rosie, Danny and Emily. Then to the Maher's for some salmon and green bean casserole! Also..I get to meet the rest of her crew 

I still have to buy a dog crate (the 48x35x30 one) for the flemmies. And Lumi is getting a new hutch. I'm having ratties that are coming home sometime this week that I need to buy a cage (the R-695) for still. Ok..no one's getting Christmas gifts!!! ...wait yes they are :shock:I'm going shopping in about 2 hours. Eep!

Laura put another updated YouTube [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fb11yUqnipQ]clip[/ame] of our litter on her site. I emailed her asking for the files just incase she felt like taking them off someday so I could continue loving my babies before they got home.


----------



## okiron (Dec 19, 2007)

Lilith and Chubbs came home tonight!!!!! More later...tired as heck. One thing for sure, Lilith is a daddy's girl and Errik is officially a bun-lover.


----------



## okiron (Dec 20, 2007)

Well...to put everyone on the same page, Chubbs seems to be the runt of his litter. He is half the size of Lilith and Teeny, and is too bony for anyone's taste. He is currently on a diet of unlimited oats and timothy hay because some circumstances made it so I don't have any pellets for him at the moment. He has a bite mark on his butt that is scabbed but is healing nicely and not infected. He also has a small scab on his ear but is so minuscule that it shouldn't even count. He is seeming to favor walking/crawling to hopping and sits on the balls of his feet rather than on his feet. Pictures will come later but it does not seem to be sore hocks. Besides all this he is one friendly bun who just loves to lick! He's licking Lilith, Rosie's Velveteen, Cuddles and Teeny, my cats, Errik, anything and anyone who will sit still long enough for him to throw his tongue at. He's eating and drinking nicely. I emailed Laura (the breeder) about his feet and will schedule a vet appointment as soon as I get a reply. 

It has been strongly suggested to me but I will not switch him out or return him. He his my baby regardless of the outcome.

Lilith is..as I've said before..daddy's little girl. Errik dots on her like no other. She is also friendly as well and obviously the dominant one. They are both making Lumi go nuts! She's so big! Bigger than Teeny and has such long ears.

*Edit : I'm so busy this week! Tomorrow my ratties I mentioned before will be coming home >.<*

Here's bird's eye view of them in the carrier. As you can tell Lilith is double the size of Chubbs.





Chubbs on the carrier





Lilith lazing around


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 20, 2007)

Aww!

They are soooo cute!

Keep us updated, and more pictures, of course :biggrin2:!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

How are the cuties doing? They are just sooo precious and have gotten sooo big...Ok, Lilith has gotten so big! :biggrin2:but Chubbs is freakin' adorable!


----------



## okiron (Dec 20, 2007)

Both are doing fine. Eating and drinking like they should. I made an appointment at All Creatures Care Cottage Veterinary Hospital in Costa Mesa for Chubbs on Saturday at 9:20am. Laura says it should be fine but I rather not take the chance and reassure myself via a vet. It'll be my first time there so wish me luck.

Well looks like I'll be getting my ratties on Saturday instead. My boss was nice enough to give me a day off finally so I shall spend the whole day at home with my animals. My last day off was the 11th of December when I went to Disneyland


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 20, 2007)

They're gorgeous! Looks like he's just little. You need to get him a good alfalfa based pellet. Feed him unlimited on that and some hay. Careful with the oats - could give him sticky poos.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Best of luck for you and Chubbs! I'm sure everthing is going to be great!


----------



## okiron (Dec 22, 2007)

I had a bad experience at the vet today which I'm ranting about here. This is the first time a vet has manage to not only displease me, get to a point of yelling obscenities. I dislike VCA as a company but I much rather go to them than go back to today's vet. Chubbs was 2lbs and Lilith was 3lbs. Poor babies, Lilith wont come out of the carrier and Chubbs is hiding behind the litter box.

With the if one has it, they all have it mentality, they're checking the poop samples that was in the carrier for parasites. The poops are Lilith's, Chubbs' and Teeny's so at least there's no real contamination. They all lived together till 5 days ago and came from the same litter.

Some positive thing happening today....some plans changed and...I'm bringing home 5 ratties! And I just ordered the Martin R-695 for them! They'll be living in a large Coast cage till it comes in. 

I'm loving my day off...and then starting tomorrow another 6 day work week  So tired but the paycheck is nice.


----------



## okiron (Dec 22, 2007)

OMG my ratties are home!!!! So cute!!!! No names as of yet. 

Now my love count is one boyfriend, 2 cats, 4 buns and 5 ratties. Errik says no more till after the move in a couple months. Then we gonna get at least 2 dogs, 1 more cats and who knows on the buns and ratties >.< Pictures later!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh my gosh! I didn't realize you had two kitties!! Ok...when we come over Monday, I'm going to have to DEMAND to see your babies....lol!

Can't wait to see rattie pics!

Hugs to you guys!

Rosie & the Zoo*


----------



## okiron (Dec 22, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Oh my gosh! I didn't realize you had two kitties!! Ok...when we come over Monday, I'm going to have to DEMAND to see your babies....lol!
> 
> Can't wait to see rattie pics!
> 
> ...


xD Rosie! Silly billy! I have my heart kitty Dahmer and I have my Kayden who looks like Hobbes to me 

Oh noes! That means we need to clean my room in 2 days! I showed Danny a glimps of my room and he can tell ya, it's a disaster. I'm glad I started cleaning today then :biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 22, 2007)

HEHE!! Well, I don't mean to stress ya, Hun! If you're not comfortable with it, it's totally fine, Sweetie! 

For some weird reason (and maybe because I've been so mindless lately), I thought Dahmer and Kayden were BUNNIES!! What a complete doof...I don't know how I thought that!! I feel like a completely unobservant meanie!

I wouldn't mind seeing pictures, if that'd be better. I don't want to stress ya...last thing on my agenda, Hun.

Hugs!

Rosie*

*runs off to finish building bunny palaces*


----------



## okiron (Dec 22, 2007)

Haha it's fine. Errik was planning on cleaning anyway and he'll be glad to have an organized, clean room for once. What are you bringing me down again? I really don't think we'll need more calf manna for a while.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 23, 2007)

We've still got left the hay to give ya.


----------



## okiron (Dec 23, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> We've still got left the hay to give ya.


I can't find the rubbermaid container you gave us anywhere. I figured we could get 2 of the same and stack them but blah! where did you get yours?


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh no's! How on earth did you guys lose it? That gave me a giggle, by the way...hehe!

We got them from Target...but you could also probably find them at Walmart, KMart, or the likes. 

Let me know if you would rather plans on Monday to change. Also, when would you be available? (We can also move this to PM's, if ya like.)

Hugs!

Rosie*


----------



## okiron (Dec 24, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Oh no's! How on earth did you guys lose it? That gave me a giggle, by the way...hehe!
> 
> We got them from Target...but you could also probably find them at Walmart, KMart, or the likes.
> 
> ...


Noo....not lose it, we wanted to get another one! But we can't find another one on sale for us to buy! Silly  I shall pm you about tomorrow.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 24, 2007)

Can't wait to see the little ratties! 

How are the bunnies adjusting? does the little one seem better? is he picking up weight?


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 24, 2007)

*okiron wrote: *


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh no's! How on earth did you guys lose it? That gave me a giggle, by the way...hehe!
> ...


OH! LOL!! I couldn't figure out how on EARTH you guys could lose something that big, HEHE!!

We also found them at Lowe's last night.


----------



## okiron (Dec 25, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Can't wait to see the little ratties!
> 
> How are the bunnies adjusting? does the little one seem better? is he picking up weight?


Well you'll have to wait a bit longer, my computer is acting stupid and windows freezes up when I try sticking a memory card in  I'm computer shopping right now and will probably get one in a week or so.

The buns are doing great. I was feeling Chubbs today and he's not as skeletal as he was and gaining weight very steadily. Lilith does have a tendency to pick on him but nothing serious, just pushes him out of the way if she wants something he's got. He had the runs the other day but pedialyte fixed it right up.

Rosie - I'll check Lowes and Target then, thanks again for all the hay!

Well I decided to keep the ratties' old names because..it's been 4 days and we just can't think of anything for them and I already associate them with their old names. So it's Vinci, Booda, Bobby, Bruce and Frankie. 

It's Christmas and all my plans got cancelled  I was originally planned to work 12-8:30 today..but this morning I got told I'm working at another store from 2:30-11. Sure, the other store is down the street from my house while my store is 10 miles away...but I'll be spending Christmas with a bunch of strangers instead of my coworkers and friends. We already had a potluck planned for us Christmas workers and go to my brother's house after work. But now I wont get out of work till 11pm and Errik has to work at 6am tomorrow so he'll already be asleep when I get home. He's out right now watching Alien vs Predator with his brothers so I'm spending Christmas alone...I feel like crap. Even more so because my boss told my assistant manager (who happens to be my roommate) to tell me about the schedule change on SATURDAY and I just found out this morning at 9:30 when my boss texted me to make sure I'll be there.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 25, 2007)

Oh Sweetie...I'm so sorry you'll be alone. If we were up to it, we'd come down and hang out with ya, but we spent EVERY last ounce of energy yesterday...

I'm so sorry you have to spend today alone, though... That's awful...

Anything I can do to help??


----------



## okiron (Dec 25, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Oh Sweetie...I'm so sorry you'll be alone. If we were up to it, we'd come down and hang out with ya, but we spent EVERY last ounce of energy yesterday...
> 
> I'm so sorry you have to spend today alone, though... That's awful...
> 
> Anything I can do to help??


Thanks Rosie, the thought itself makes me feel a bit better 

It's given me more of a chance to really think about what I want to do in life though. It's been like this for the past 6 months and more visible in the last month but...being in retail is making me physically sick. Just being in a retail setting gives me intense migraines, major nausea and upset stomachs. I think it'll be better for me in the long run to get out of it all. But the question is..what do I do then? Being in photo is the only thing I know how to do. Everyone asks me...well what interests me? Becoming a paralegal and/or accountant were some of my interests...but the more I think about it, the less I want to go through with it. I rather deal with less human interaction.

I love animals...everyone knows that. But do I have what it takes to work in that environment? I'm not sure. I could deal with the animals. I could deal with the stress. But can I deal with the people? I don't know. I might make a thread just for this...I'll talk about it to Errik first. But at the same time..no one here really knows me enough to be able to tell me if I could handle it or not. I'll have to get my GED. But there's 2 schools in Sacramento that I could get an associates in Veterinary Technology. 

Well...work is in an hour..I should go shower and eat and shiznits.


----------



## okiron (Dec 28, 2007)

No pictures...again. Darn computer. But good news! I bought a new laptop today! Not gaming material, but will be alright for now. Pictures soon!!!!

Bad news...I got lab test results today...Chubbs and Lilith has coccidia >.< They're on Albon Suspension for the next week.


----------



## okiron (Dec 29, 2007)

Well Chubbs (or Chubbles as I like to call him) is doing great so far. I love that little guy so much. Lilith is doing great as well..always tries to get daddy's attention hehe.

Good news! My Martin R-695 finally got shipped yesterday! (I ordered it on the 22nd). It's scheduled delivery is the 4th of January. The ratties will be happy. I can't have them out with the buns anymore because Vinci tends to pick on Lilith and Lumi.

Yup...still being lazy on the pictures. Sick again so missed a day of work. I'm literally sick almost everyday but I try not to call out more than once every 2 weeks. I've gotten suggestions of ulcers, diabetes, morning sickness, etc but lack of health insurance to check any of them out (except morning sickness which I'm 100% sure I don't have lmao) It's been like this for the past 6 months to a year. Most severe in the past 4.


----------



## okiron (Jan 3, 2008)

Guess who's Martin R-695 came in today!?!?!?!? Woowee!!! Now I gotta wait for Errik to get home so we could go to my mother's house to pick it up. I had it shipped there instead of here because it's via FedEx and there's rarely someone home during the day. I also get to pick up Christmas gifts! :biggrin2: And and...I have a job interview on Monday!

So...a new rattie cage, prezzies and a job interview. Rina is happy despite the darn cold she's suffering through. Now she has to go shopping for interview clothes. The buns chewed through the dress pants and the ratties demolished my jeans.

Oh..and I gots to go return my laptop  I'm back on the silly desktop because the laptop keeps crashing. That's what I get for buying a compie open box. So no pictures just yet.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 3, 2008)

YAYY!! Sounds like things are lookin' up! Wonderful!

And always a yay for prezzies! 

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## okiron (Jan 3, 2008)

LMAO I feel like I'm a roll....Kayden is saying bye bye to his little friends on the 10th 

And...Imightbebringinghomeanewkittyonsundaycough.

:whistling


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hehe!! PICTURES PICTURES!! I DEMAND PICTURES!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 3, 2008)

_*still waiting on pictures...............*_

:X


----------



## okiron (Jan 4, 2008)

Aww me sorry. No pictures till probably next week. Things are a little busy now with Bobby, trying to move and job hunting.

Want some good news? Well...you know how I said Imightbebringinghomeanewkittyonsunday? Here's her picture.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 5, 2008)

AWW!! She's so beautiful! Girl, right?

She looks like a Siamese mix of some sort, with those crystalline blue eyes, and the coloring. What a beauty!!

:inlove:

I still wanna come over (maybe after ya'll move) and pet your kitties!


----------



## okiron (Jan 5, 2008)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> AWW!! She's so beautiful! Girl, right?
> 
> She looks like a Siamese mix of some sort, with those crystalline blue eyes, and the coloring. What a beauty!!
> 
> ...


Yup yup, Siamese mix she is. 3.5 months old. Why do you think I scheduled Kayden's neuter so quick 

Come by anytime Rosie  It looks like we wont be able to move till after we get our tax returns anyway. Errik checked his bank account and realized that with paying $1200 for a studio apartment he couldn't afford for so long...he be broke with no money in his savings account.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh that stinks, that he's lost so much money for a stinkin' studio apartment's rent! 

BUT...I would *love *to schedule a play date! Well, for us humans, hehe!


----------



## okiron (Jan 5, 2008)

Ooo sounds like a deal. What do you think I should call her? I was thinking Lana or Lyra, something feminine for the little lady.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 5, 2008)

Ooh...what about Layla? 

I love the idea of a fancy schmancy feminine name...all that beauty ought to be rewarded!


----------



## okiron (Jan 5, 2008)

I knew a girl named Layla once...she's glad I don't know her anymore lmao. Not a pretty story


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 5, 2008)

Hmm...I like Lana...it's a good name for such a pretty kitty girl! 

(Reminds me somewhat of the name Lana Turner...hehe...)


----------



## okiron (Jan 6, 2008)

Well Rina reformatted the laptop and desktop last night before bed...and both is working now! We just came home from Target because I got a giftcard for Christmas. Our intent was to buy me clothes because the ratties destroyed my pants. I found out my uncle gave me $50!!!! It ended up buying 2 buckets of kitty litter, a litterbox (1 wasn't enough for 2 cats, it wasn't gonna be enough for 3!!), a 18lbs bag of cat food, 25 gallon rubbermaid container to put the rest of the hay in (we already had one but it only took in 1.5 out of 4 bags of hay) and 3 pairs of socks. Now to send a thank you card to my uncle. And and and guess what else Rina did? PHOTOSHOOT!!!!

Starting with..the ratties! All of them were being fed Gerber's puff cereal while shooting.

This is Booda. He's brown with a white belly. He has a spot of brown where his belly button would be, hence Booda.






This is Vinci, Booda's sibling and littermate. He's all brown except a V across his underside.






This is Bruce, the biggest one of all. Agouti hooded.






This is Frankie, black hooded.






And last but not least, Bobby my beige hooded baby.






This is his sick house setup made out of a travel cage Rosie gave to me.


----------



## okiron (Jan 6, 2008)

Now the cats! and the flemmies. Princess and Lumi were in no mood to come out and play. 

Here's Kayden







And my heart kitty Dahmer






Chubbles!






And Lilith...don't ask why her food bowl is on my bed 






Last but not least...my baby Errik playing Diablo 2 so I could see the secret cow level.






More pictures tomorrow. New kitty means more photos! And maybe Lumi and Princess will be more cooperative.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 6, 2008)

AWW!!! It's so nice to see your babies!! 

You're right, Kayden DOES look a lot like Hobbes...same expressive face, even!

What beautiful babies...I can't wait to meet them in person!! :biggrin2:

How's Bobby doing?

And WOW...Lilith and Chubbsy boy have gotten BIG, too! WOW!

:inlove: :hug:


----------



## okiron (Jan 6, 2008)

We just got home from picking up our new kitten. Her name is Sasparilla, Sassy for short and sassy she is! She's so beautiful, her picture does her no justice. First thing Dahmer did (we took him with us) was give her a bath. Right now she's getting accustomed to her new surroundings..she's just like a little Dahmer, rather sit next to me on the bed for now than explore. Well more later along with pictures. Off to eat some food! Chinese take out 

Rosie, Bobby is doing great. Besides his breathing, he's becoming the normal Bobby we all love.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 6, 2008)

OH GOOD! So happy to hear she's home! 

And WONDERFUL about Bobby! 

Hugs to everyone there! 

Rosie*


----------



## okiron (Jan 8, 2008)

Here's pictures of little Sasparilla. She's my first female kitten and aren't they so different. I've never had a more difficult cat to work with. But I love it. She can't resist the power of Chubbs and his licking machine!






Look at that toilet paper mess. She killed the roll.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 8, 2008)

Aww!!! She's so beautiful!!

Yeah, my kitties can't resist playing with toilet paper rolls, either. Thankfully, once the rolls on the holder, they leave it alone *knocks on wood*, but when it's off and sitting aorund...they ATTACK! And poor toilet paper roll learns the feel of kitty teeth and claws! Hehe!!

And yes, female kitties are a whole other animal than male kitties. They're so complicated, and stubborn, and frustrating...and sometimes ya just wanna tear your hair out!!! BUT...they're really fun, and I really love their stubbornness. Hehe!

What is WITH me and liking animals that are naughty, and STUBBORN about it?! 

ROFLOL


----------



## okiron (Jan 14, 2008)

Alright I have a long vet list to go through and here's my publicly proclaimed goal not to add onto the family till the entire list is done.

- Get Kayden neutered (I missed his appointment from taking care of Errik all night)
- Get Sassy her first set of kitten shots
- Get Dahmer checked up
- Get Princess spayed

- Get Sassy her other 2 set of kitten shots along with her rabies shot
- Bond Lumi and Princess after P's spay (which I think is entirely possible)
- Neuter/spay Chubbs and Lilith at 8 months
- Rebond Chubbs and Lilith (they'll have separate cages and play time once we move till they get fixed. we're still planning on keeping them in the same room though)
- Spay Sassy at 6 months

Ok...maybe not that long but sure is gonna take a chunk out of my wallet. Especially if I'm planning* not *to use any credit cards and pay cash so not to add to my debt.

Thing's I'd love to have are
2 - 32 oz water buddies
2 - 16 oz water buddies
3 - whiskey's stretch collars
2 - litter robots
2 - drinkwell platinum pet fountain

I'd also love to pay off a credit card this year. But it'll actually be easier than it sounds once we move to Sacramento. I can't wait. Only bad thing about moving is that we'll be leaving Dr. Levine and the rest of the hospital staff here. I hope we find a vet in Sac that's just as great as Dr. Levine.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 14, 2008)

Aww...I can't believe you're moving...

Those are great goals to have, and SMART not to add anyone until your list is completed. Right now, we've put moving on hold until everyone here is altered, and that means 1 1/2 - 2 months. It'll be rough, but we want to just get everybun done that needs it, and that's more important right now than moving...their health is more important. 

Good that you've got goals...and getting them down on a list is something that really helps someone see them more realistically, and thus really be able to get them done. 

Good idea, you! I should do the same...


----------



## okiron (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh I'm pretty sure Errik will want his wolf before the list is done, but she'll be his financial responsibility and not mine so I'm not worried about it. With everything he's done for us he deserves it. But he does consider Lilith his so the wolf would be his second animal lmao.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 14, 2008)

Hehe...cute...

And, though I don't know all the extent of what he's done for you, I know that he's a wonderful guy...and he does deserve the very best (which he has with having you).


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 14, 2008)

Awww everyone is so cute! I want Booda, and Chubbles and Saspirilla!

*waves at Erikk* Glad you feel better!


----------



## okiron (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh me gee those flemmies are driving me up the wall!!!! I got them a perfectly humongous litter box filled with feline pine and hay. It's one of those storage containers that are for under the bed, so it's long width and length wise but short height wise. I stuck the container where they usually go to the bathroom and guess what they do? Go everywhere *but* the container!!! And of course their favorite places to pee are right on Lumi and Princess' cages. >.< I think I've been spoiling Chubbs too much. He expects to be waited on hand and foot here! Little dorks.

Once we move, we decided we'll have Lumi and Princess as our bedroom buns. Lumi does have the best litterbox habits and a couple nights ago was the first time in her life that Princess even had a litterbox and she's doing fantastically so far. Chubbs and Lilith will be our computer room buns until they could prove that they wont go outside the litterbox (which will obviously have to wait till after they go through puberty and be altered.)

I feel like I'm in limbo here. I can't get a job because by the time they have me go through all the hoops and paperwork, I'll have to turn in my 2 weeks notice. So I'm sitting in my room, in front of my computer, day in and day out being bored out of my mind. I tried volunteering at a cat rescue, they still haven't contacted me even though their sign said volunteers needed and I have open availability with unlimited hours. Bah! I wanna move already but we're both broke until we get our tax return. I have enough for bills and rent till we move but that's about it.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 15, 2008)

Ugh...I can understand the "wanting to move, but can't" scenerio...been stuck in this limbo for almost three (yep, count 'em, three) years now...ugh!! I feel for ya...

Can't wait to see pics (and yes, I will DEMAND pics from you, hehe) of your new place and the setup for everyone! 

Just keep patience, and remember that time flies...may be try calling back that kitty place you volunteered at? 

Hugs!

Rosie*


----------



## okiron (Jan 18, 2008)

Well starting tomorrow I am officially a volunteer at Second Chance Pet Adoptions located inside Petsmart  I guess to clean kitty cages whoopie!

Sweeney Todd is a great movie. I disliked the original broadway musical so it says a lot for Tim Burton's abilities.

*Disclaimer : Much venting done. Might not be suitable for all audiences.*

I make a mess in the kitchen, I clean it up. I got it. Fair is fair. But the only reason I didn't clean my mess up is because you didn't clean yours. I had no where to put clean stuff with your things everywhere. So I was waiting for you to get home and clean your share first. You text me to tell me to clean my messes up from now on. I be the bigger person and peacefully say ok, sorry, I'll clean it when I get home. I come home...you already cleaned it while complaining to your boyfriend on how you have to clean after me. jdhkjdshfjdbsjcdbsjcbdsckjdbskjcbdskjcbdskjcds

1. If you want me to clean my share, please do not clutter cleaning areas.
2. Do not tell me to clean my share then clean it yourself.
3. Cleaning it yourself after I told you I'll clean it does not constitute your right to complain about me. Especially since I was not home. I could not do it right away. I told you I'll do it the minute I got home. 
4. I left a mess for..at most 4 hours. Your mess has been there for 2 days.
5. Just shut your trap woman

I hate roommates. That's only 1 out of 5 of them.


</end rant>


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh man, nothing more frustrating than roommates that just aren't cool with how they act when chores are concerned (or rather, keeping your things the way THEY want them, haha).

I've not had many roommates, and mostly because I tend to be difficult to live with (just ask Danny...although thankfully, I'll say that most of my quirks that have bothered others are ones that he shares with me, haha)! I try really hard not to be difficult, but it just wound up happening anyway, lol!

It's so difficult to get a mash of people together in one apartment...so I certainly sympathize.

Hugs to you, Hun...and many loads of patience for the next, what, month and a half?

Rosie*


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 18, 2008)

I love it....

"just shut your trap woman"

Yeah.. that's waaaaaaaaay nicer than I woulda been.

Zin


----------



## okiron (Jan 18, 2008)

Lol thanks for your comment guys. Well Zin..I have 42 more days to go. I have a countdown on my Facebook 

Well Petsmart is 1.6 miles away from my house. I decided not to renew my bus pass and walk back and forth whenever I'm needed. That's 3.2 miles of walking I will not make myself do on my own but if I have somewhere to go anyway, hey it's free exercise. And saves me some money. Chubbs' hormones are starting to show. He's picking fights with Lilith and yesterday he started picking fights with Sassy. I don't know how we're gonna separate everyone in this room but we'll figure something out. It's only for 42 more days!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 18, 2008)

Hehe...that's so funny that you have a countdown on your site...I don't blame ya! 

And that's a great idea, to walk to and from work! You're gonna be in great shape for the move, hehe! 

Hugs!


----------



## okiron (Jan 19, 2008)

Well I went to Petsmart tonight to meet one of the people and be shown what all my duties are. She was really nice and all the cats are so cute. She says if I'm ever bored, I'm allowed to come in and let all the cats out of their cages and just hang out. I might be doing just that  And we're allowed to come just hang out on adoption days too. I'm going in tomorrow morning to meet the supervisor lady and be shown more in detail of what my chores are going to bed. I'm so much in love right now. If Tucker goes missing, it wasn't me I promise! All of them are the sweetest little things. I have to remember that I can't add onto my family just yet. Boo to money.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 19, 2008)

Aww...that sounds like SO MUCH FUN!!! Can I come have kitty cat fun, too???

:biggrin2:


----------



## okiron (Jan 19, 2008)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Aww...that sounds like SO MUCH FUN!!! Can I come have kitty cat fun, too???
> 
> :biggrin2:


Lol actually you can. She says if I wanna bring Errik or a friend with me they're more than welcome to come. She'll be happy if the cats could get as much socializing as they can.


----------



## okiron (Jan 21, 2008)

Well right now I'm just waiting. We have a place already and Errik could just transfer. I can't get a job till we move and most places are unwilling to even consider interviewing someone that doesn't live there yet. Just waiting for our darn W-2's so we could file our taxes...darn returns...come already!!! My friend already got hers.

We're kinda going back and forth on putting Lumi and P in a hutch/run outside or in an empty room inside. Errik wants to build the hutch so if we go that route, it'll be so big and grand. Who knows right now. He built Lilith and Chubbs small NIC cages and he's fantastic. He's great at building things.

Well I'm in this dog forum for Japanese breeds and they introduced me to this wonderful Shiba breeder. I've talked to her for a while and if all goes according to plan, I will be adding a Shiba into my life late fall/early winter of this year. I'm so excited. With our rent being so low, I could easily catch up on everything financially by then. And if I'm not..I'm patient enough to wait till next year's litters.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 21, 2008)

*okiron wrote: *


> Oh me gee those flemmies are driving me up the wall!!!! I got them a perfectly humongous litter box filled with feline pine and hay. It's one of those storage containers that are for under the bed, so it's long width and length wise but short height wise. I stuck the container where they usually go to the bathroom and guess what they do? Go everywhere *but* the container!!! And of course their favorite places to pee are right on Lumi and Princess' cages. >.< I think I've been spoiling Chubbs too much. He expects to be waited on hand and foot here! Little dorks.


I bought one of those for Tiny and he HATES it. First of all, it is pretty slick inside - so when he went to hop in the first time - he slid. That scared him and he would never get it in it again.

What works best for Tiny is a black rubberish sort of bowl that they use to feed horses - we bought it at Walmart for about $10 maybe?

Peg


----------



## okiron (Jan 21, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *okiron wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh me gee those flemmies are driving me up the wall!!!! I got them a perfectly humongous litter box filled with feline pine and hay. It's one of those storage containers that are for under the bed, so it's long width and length wise but short height wise. I stuck the container where they usually go to the bathroom and guess what they do? Go everywhere *but* the container!!! And of course their favorite places to pee are right on Lumi and Princess' cages. >.< I think I've been spoiling Chubbs too much. He expects to be waited on hand and foot here! Little dorks.
> ...


Peg you just made me think of something...I could put pegboard in it to see if they don't like the slip factor? They have so much feline pine and hay in there they rarely touch the actual bottom but it might be. And if that doesn't work I'll look into a rubberish bottom.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow, Hun...I hope your returns come SOON, so you can move and get the space you guys so badly need...

:hug:


----------



## okiron (Jan 25, 2008)

Well apparently trouble comes in 5's...unless life isn't quite done throwing hardballs at me yet. I have 2.5 hours till we leave for Lilith's surgery and I can't sleep. I'm prone to insomnia and things like this don't help. I need someone to knock me out with a whiffle ball bat. 

Now for your viewing pleasures, some pictures from this past week taken at random intervals.


Lilith sleeping under our tv stand






Sassy letting us know the water bowl is empty





Brotherly love of Dahmer and Kayden


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 28, 2008)

Aww...too adorable.


----------



## okiron (Feb 3, 2008)

Lumi got a new cage. So did Lilith and Chubbs but we ran out of grids so no pictures of them yet


----------



## okiron (Feb 15, 2008)

Well, I've stayed away from RO because honestly, it was depressing me. All the childish drama, the cliques, the whole back in high school feeling. That's why I ended up dropping out of school..too much drama, I wasn't gonna go through it willingly.

A friend of mine suggested I give it another try.

I guess I might.

What's been going on in the last month?

The bunnies : I missed Lilith's appointment yesterday to take her stitches out so I don't know if her ear has healed together or not. It looks like it has but I'm not holding my breath until the stitches come out, which will be sometime in the next couple days. Chubbs is the same as always, hormones driving him wild. Lumi is being taken care of like a princess. We lost Princess about 2 weeks ago unexpectantly. 

The cats : Kayden and Sassy got speutered. Sassy's stitches were also supposed to be pulled out yesterday but besides that all is well. Kayden had complications which resulted in an emergency room visit. He probably needs to go through surgery. He's also been suffering from either a bad hairball or asthma for the past week. I've tried every natural, otc, any remedy for hairballs everyday and none of which is working, so I'm thinking asthma more. It doesn't sound like hairballs either. Dahmer is fine if not better since Kayden got neutered. I think he was just jealous this entire time.

The rats : We lost Bobby and Frankie about a month ago. The rest of the rats have really bad upper respiratory infections and right now I'm just trying to keep them comfortable.

The humans : We decided to stay in Huntington Beach. Errik is going to start his assistant manager's position within the month. He'll be working graveyard shifts 7 days of work, 7 days off work. I'd be nice being able to schedule things around his work schedule but I wont see him much during his on week. I applied at a couple places and hopefully someone calls me back. I've been extremely depressed for the past month-ish and no matter what friends told me, felt completely alone. Hopefully this is a silver lining. As a promotion present, I'm going to be treating Errik to a week vacation in Hawaii in September so that's something to look forward to. Nothing much else to say right now. Just...thanks Rosie and Tracy for being my friend


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Feb 15, 2008)

I am glad to see you.. I missed you...

And your resume bounced back to me from your email addy twice.. so I assumed I was on the *list*.. yanno the *poopy list*

I really missed you..


----------



## okiron (Feb 15, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> I am glad to see you.. I missed you...
> 
> And your resume bounced back to me from your email addy twice.. so I assumed I was on the *list*.. yanno the *poopy list*
> 
> I really missed you..


Lol Zin you have no idea how happy I am to hear that. Ask Rosie..I thought you hated me. I don't know why it bounced back, you're not and never have been on any poopy list. It actually made me quite depressed when we weren't talking. Try [email protected] if [email protected] didn't work.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Feb 15, 2008)

I gotta git.. I will call you in a bit.. you can talk all Asian to me... you know what it does to me..

Samsung..

Mitsubishi...

Sanyo

Domo Origato Mr Roboto


----------



## okiron (Feb 15, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> I gotta git.. I will call you in a bit.. you can talk all Asian to me... you know what it does to me..
> 
> Samsung..
> 
> ...


You can't call me  My phone died and refusing to charge. It's giving me an error message. So I have to take it to T-mobile and throw it at them. Hopefully they could fix it and I don't have to wait for the company to ship me a replacement.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow, Sweetie...

So glad you're back...

And I can understand how you were feeling...so awful and miserable and in a cloud, but not wanting to talk to anyone about it because you don't want to upset them, too. 

I hope you're feeling better. My favorite remedy? Taking some time to look at the pics in the Photo Philes section. Always cheers me up. Here are some other sites I love:

The Cute Overload site 
The I Can Has Cheezburger site
Also, check out what people think to do for the Stuff on My Cat site
And take some time to giggle at some SERIOUSLY Disapproving Rabbits
The USA Today site has lots of good word puzzles (new ones daily...I do them often) and they even have Sudoku, if you're more into number puzzles.

:biggrin2: Can you tell I have a whole set of things I do? It helps to sit around, viewing silly animal pictures. Or even venturing away from the animal theme and going to do work games and stuff. 

I hope all that helps somewhat...

Are you feeling better yet? I hate that one of my bestest buddies has had so much loss and heartache lately. I'm sorry if I've not been there for you very much...

But please know that I care about you SO MUCH and love you to bits!

Hugs!

Rosie*


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 16, 2008)

*okiron wrote: *


> The rats : We lost Bobby and Frankie about a month ago. The rest of the rats have really bad upper respiratory infections and right now I'm just trying to keep them comfortable.



I'm very sorry to hear that you lost both Bobby and Frankie . Do you know why?


Not trying to be "mean" at all here....

Have the rest of the guys gone to the vet for a combo of meds for their URI's? A long with a combo of meds, shower steaming works wonders to help their breathing. It would be devistating if you lost them too. URI's can take them very fast. Keeping them "comfortable" will not cure them if they haven't been to a vet, though :?.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Feb 16, 2008)

"Who you callin a cootie queen you lint licker?"



Ok commercial quotes aside... *keeping them comfortable* does not mean nor imply she hasn't taken them to the vet, she very well may have and as per the vet's instruction, she is keeping them comfy..

Perhaps the whole subject of her possibly losing them to a URI saddens her to the point she doesn't want to discuss it, but just a simple * keeping them comfortable* is easier for her than going into all of it on here...


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 16, 2008)

All I asked was a simple "have they gone to the vet?" question and to offer some advice. I wasn't saying she didn't take them in .


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Feb 16, 2008)

And all I offerred was a simple explanation as to why she posted what she did, and that perhaps the whole subject was to painful for her to really go into detail about in open forum..


----------



## okiron (Feb 16, 2008)

I didn't realize unless I shared all my information with you I was going to be accused of not taking good care of my animals and not doing everything possible for them. I do not appreciate you only showing concern over my rats. Take all my animals and me as a whole or please do not waste your time. The only reason I did not share the news of their deaths beforehand is to avoid your scrutiny. I was hoping a blog post would go unread. I love all my animals equally and wish the same to everyone else. I take the best care I can for my animals. My vet is highly knowledgeable and honestly, you're just repeating everything he's told me, everything I went through already with Bobby. I know what I'm doing and am not asking for help of any sort. I am merely letting my friends know what has been going on in my life.


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 16, 2008)

Hrm, I don't see any where, where I have accused you of being a bad animal parent .

If you don't want me posting in your blog, that's fine (not really sure what your issue is with me), but rats have a huge spot in my heart and I like to hear about them...yes, yours too. I was simply offering advice to you and trying to help out, because that is what comes naturally for me with rats.


----------



## okiron (Feb 16, 2008)

Take us all or leave us alone. Me, my cats, my rats but most importantly, my rabbits. This is Rabbits Online. You have Goosemoose for your rats. I will not erase the rest of my family but I will not concentrate on them either. I doubt you'd ever comment on my blog if I didn't mention my rats.


----------



## Pipp (Feb 16, 2008)




----------

